# Anyone here have just one piranha?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

if so, do you have any pics of him in his tank? I'm used to seeing shoals, and often as juveniles

thank you!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i have just one, but its not a pygo so it wouldnt be with any other fish anyway


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Go look under Pictures and videos...tons of pics there from members


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, many Pfuryians have Serrasalmus specie piranha (i.e. Rhombeus, Irritan, Elongatus, Manueli, Brandtii, etc.) which are to be kept alone.

Check out the member gallery and piranha pictures and videos sections. There's a slew of pictures to see









Also, check out OPEFE (see link in my sig) for more information, most excellent site to educate yourself with.









*edit to include links...


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

corbypete said:


> if so, do you have any pics of him in his tank? I'm used to seeing shoals, and often as juveniles
> 
> thank you!
> [snapback]900930[/snapback]​


alot of people have some solitary pics of there fish in the pictures and videos forum..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have an irritan in his own tank


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

are the videos working yet? theyve never workedas long as ive been here....


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's one


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

ive never had a problem with any videos not working, so if there not, just check out the pictures in that forum and youll find everything your looking for.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I have a compressus - 8", a maculatus - 7", a gouldingi - 5", xingu rhom - 8"and manny - 4" and an 11.5" piraya in individual tanks ...

I have also kept lone reds, caribe and terns ..

will try and get some shots up later

carl


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a red-belly that is by himself.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my 9" solitary red when he was in the 29g. Now he's in a 40g breeder, pics of that are coming soon.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i had a shoal of reds now i just have a rhom.. kind of thinking about getting a shoal again though, mixed this time, but it is pretty cool to have a shoal although i do really enjoy observing my rhom and will defiantely keep it.. very beautiful P, but a shoal is badass


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Manny , Gouldingi , soon to come a Vinny rhom ...


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's Spazz, seeming not happy about his picture being taken. (He's a juvenile RB, about 3" or so)










Wow, your RB looks awesome Genin, I love the eyes especially, I hope one day Spazz looks that awesome.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

post again mate?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

There we go.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I got a Brazilian Rhom in a tank on his own.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

I 4 inch rhom is alone well kinda theres a little crab in the tank not sure how long hes gonna last but so far hes made it longer then anything eles


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got two Geryi, they both have their own tanks currently until I can find a bigger tank and another tank mate.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a gold spilo (mac) by himself and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Mack said:


> Here's Spazz, seeming not happy about his picture being taken. (He's a juvenile RB, about 3" or so)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mack,
If you just keep up on water changes and feed him properly I am sure your solo red will be just as beautiful.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I used to have a single RBP in my tank. Not very amusing. He was very timind and shy. Never ate in front of me, always hid when I came around.

Fact is, piranha's are shoaling fish. They are more aggressive and comfortable when placed in a tank with others.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My rhom has a 40 breeder to himself. He had company in the form of some flying foxes for about a day, then he ate them


----------

